# A&M Raceway 2008/2009, Fremont IN.



## SuperFist

*2007 / 2008 Awards Banquet 10 / 11 / 08
--*

*Andre'*










Moe *"[email protected]&MRACEWAY"*










*Brad* *"SuperFist"*










*Brent* *"BrentCorvette"*










__________________


----------



## MARCUS

HEY GUYS....NICE PICTURES & TROPHIES!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD RACING.

RCR/TP RACING/PitMats


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Thanks to all are race family for a great season


----------



## 00'HO

*Where was T-Jet Tim ?*

1st - Brad where is the group shot pic ?

2nd - Babcock showed for the T-Jet race, where was T-Jet Tim ?

3rd - The red lane sucked !

:freak:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Lane White*

THE Red Lane Is For The Skilled Drivers.

Work On Your Skills Oo Ho,:thumbsup: Any Good Driver Would Start In White

Got Ya :woohoo:
Moe


----------



## SuperFist

*SWMSRA @ A&M Raceway 10/18/08*

*It was really impressive to see the South West Michigan Slotcar Racers Association,
at A&M Raceway with their BSRT G-Jet and G3-R SS format racing.

These guys are a premiere slot car racing club. http://www.swmsra.com

Andre', Moe and the A&M Raceway racers were definitely up to the challenge.*





































*Moe as one of the race directors.*

.









*In the pits.*










__________________


----------



## sturgis

*Thanks*

Great Job, Andre and Moe..Your place is looking great and you did an excellent job hosting your 1st SWMSRA race.


----------



## akahollywood

My first time racing with the SWMSRA guys and first time at A&M Raceway. A big thumbs up for both! Moe and Andre have put together a great facility and more important have a great attitude about how to grow the HO racing hobby for kids of all ages in their area. SWMSRA has some of the best racers around and everyone was very friendly and willing to offer go-faster tips to anyone. Can't wait 'til the next time!


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

thanks to all who came to the swmsra race 
LOTS OF FUN


----------



## M[email protected]&MRACEWAY

T- Jets 08 -09 Season Starts This Sat Night 
Be There


----------



## MARCUS

Superfist! It looks to me, that you had front seats. Good Shots!!!


----------



## SuperFist

The pics would have been sharper if I used the flash,
but I didn't want to distract the racers.

__________________


----------



## MARCUS

That's being considerate!!!


----------



## tjettim

It looks like I dodged the camera successfully.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*new drivers*

new drivers welcome

new box stock class come soon:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Sat night t-jet race 
bring afriend


----------



## T-Jet Racer

Looks like a great track and a lot of fun!


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Open Track Tonight 6-9pm


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

t- jet race on sat 11-01-08:thumbsup:

1.brad 161.03
2.moe 150.10
3.jake 149.25
4.joe 131.05


small group but fun night 

see u on sat night:wave:


----------



## SuperFist

What about those young guys in the B group








with the fast Thunderjets, good reflexes and hand eye coordination ?

__________________


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

The Young Guns 
T-jets
1. Skyler 125.36
2. Jazz 123.00
3.austin 120.0
4. Mirha 115.54


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Thunderdome Run For Cash And Prizes*

SPRINT CAR DASH FOR THE CASH 08:thumbsup:

G-3 CARS $ 200.00 PURSE:woohoo:

11-22-08 SAT NIGHT 7:00 PM RACE ON THE DOME 6:15 Q.TIME 

THIS WILL BE FUN BRING A FRIEND:wave:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*pay out*



[email protected]&MRACEWAY said:


> SPRINT CAR DASH FOR THE CASH 08:thumbsup:
> 
> G-3 CARS $ 200.00 PURSE:woohoo:
> 
> 11-22-08 SAT NIGHT 7:00 PM RACE ON THE DOME 6:15 Q.TIME
> 
> THIS WILL BE FUN BRING A FRIEND:wave:


THE ENTRY FEE IS $ 10.00

THE PURSE :woohoo:
1.50.00
2.35.00
3.25.00
4.22.00
5.20.00
6.14.00
7.12.00
8.10.00
9.7.00
10.5.00

BRING IT TO THE TRACK :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperFist

Sprint Car Specs.

Lexan sprint car or super modified body.
Body must have a wing, max wing size 1" x 1" x 1".
BSRT G3 - G3R or Tomy/AFX Super G+ chassis with any guide pin.
Stock Tomy/AFX Super G+ & BSRT ceramic traction magnets.
Or any replacement ceramic traction magnets, ceramic grade bonded magnets ?
Ceramic motor magnets.
Stock 6 ohm unbalanced armature.
Open electrical.
Open front end.
Open gearing and axle.
Slip on tires and rims of any type or size.

* Or if you want to do something crazy.
You can enter a ceramic Wizzard or Tyco with the same set up.









__________________


----------



## Crimnick

Wow..the store is looking great since we stopped in...:thumbsup:

Russ from Toledo


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*drivers on the way*



[email protected]&MRACEWAY said:


> SPRINT CAR DASH FOR THE CASH 08:thumbsup:
> 
> G-3 CARS $ 200.00 PURSE:woohoo:
> 
> 11-22-08 SAT NIGHT 7:00 PM RACE ON THE DOME 6:15 Q.TIME
> 
> THIS WILL BE FUN BRING A FRIEND:wave:


:thumbsup:looks like we could have 15 or 18 drivers on the way in.for this one- be here 

great fun to be had bye all bring a friend

MOE


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

SuperFist said:


> Sprint Car Specs.
> 
> Lexan sprint car or super modified body.
> Body must have a wing, max wing size 1" x 1" x 1".
> BSRT G3 - G3R or Tomy/AFX Super G+ chassis with any guide pin.
> Stock Tomy/AFX Super G+ & BSRT ceramic traction magnets.
> Or any replacement ceramic traction magnets, ceramic grade bonded magnets ?
> Ceramic motor magnets.
> Stock 6 ohm unbalanced armature.
> Open electrical.
> Open front end.
> Open gearing and axle.
> Slip on tires and rims of any type or size.
> 
> * Or if you want to do something crazy.
> You can enter a ceramic Wizzard or Tyco with the same set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________


:thumbsup:news flash 
(ceramic grade bonded) magnets will not be allowed in this race dont bring dont thing about it .moe race offical 

super stock cermic old dot mags for the traction 
see u here on the 11-22-08


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Open*

Open Ele 

Means Gold ,silver, Stocks.
Shoes Hangers
Bulk Head 
Springs

See U On Sat Night:woohoo:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Who Wins*

THE BIG BOYS IN TONIGHT TO GET READY FOR THE SPRINT CAR RACE :thumbsup:

LOOK LIKE RICK HAD FAST LAP WITH 1.704 IN THE GREEN LANE


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Sat race*

Race plan for sat:wave: 


1. Run all Qualifying races 1.m heats /6m race :hat:
2.Run all HEAT RACES TOP DRIVERS ARE IN FEATURE
3.LAST CHANGES RACE THOSE THAT ARE NOT IN THE FEATURE RACE:thumbsup:

LAST CHANCE TO GET TO THE MAIN EVENT:woohoo:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Dash For Cash The 1st Annaul Turkey Run*

Great fun was had by all 12 racers out to try and strom through the thunderdome 

QUALIFING RACE # 1 PUT Mike and Moe in as the # one and # two seed

Q RACE #2 FOUND Zack Mo. and Jenna D at 3 & 4

LAST CHANCE RACE PUT 8 DRIVERS IN FOR ONE MORE SHOT AT THE FEATURE RACE.

RICK AND KEN WOULD BRING IT HOME TO MAKE THE DANCE TO RUN FOR THE BIG CASH AS THE 5 & 6 

THE FEATURE WAS A FAST RACE THAT FOUND MIKE OUT IN FRONT AND ON A NEW TRACK RECORD PACE. 
3 IN FOUND THE FIELD 20 LAPS APART 
AFTER 4 MIKE AND MOE JUST 3 LAPS

NOW IT IS GETTING DOWN TO THE WIRE MOE AFTER 5 HAS 1 LAP LEAD ON MIKE AND THE KID (ZACK MO) IS ON THE MOVE JUST DOWN 9 FROM THE TOP AND GOING IN TO RED.
THE FINISH WAS CLOSE MIKE TRYING TO CATCH MOE BUT TRAFFIC IS IN HIS WAY ZACK IS CLOSING IN ON THE TOP GUYS AS HE MOVES HIS EAGLE ONE TOWARD THE FRONT.

THE FINISH WAS.

1.MOE 363.21 NEW TRACK RECORD 
2.MIKE 355.45
3.ZACK 354.6
4.RICK 346.38
5.KEN.H 318.46
6.JENNA.D 311.7
7.ANDRE 296.28
8.JEFF.S 284.36
9.ACE A 280.47
10.SKYLER 253.17
11.ZANE 34 DNF
12. JOHN B DNF 

THANKS TO ALL THE RACERS FOR THE RUNNING ON THE DOME 
HOPE A&M RACEWAY MADE U GO WOW 

MOE SETS RECORD 363.21


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*fast laps*

In the dash here are the fast lap times :thumbsup:

1.andre 1.753:woohoo:
2.moe 1.761
3.mike 1.799
4.zack 1.801
5.rick 1.802
6.jenna 1.821
7.ken 1.861
8.jeff 1.910
9.john b 1.920
10.skyler 1.968
11.ace 2.020
12. zane 2.252
great to have fun on sat night with family and friends.:wave:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*thanks*

:wave:Happy Thanksgiving, great time of the year 

I am thankful for my family and all my friends and my job in these tough times.

all my race friends.

Great big thanks TO my WIFE WHO HAS PUT UP WITH THESE HOBBY FOR SO MANY YEARS. THANKSGIVING :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Sat Night Sprint Car Race #2 Points Race Be Here


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*sat night race*

 how they finished on the dome SPRINT CAR CLASS G-3

1.Andre' 359
2.Rick 346
3.Mike 336 bad axle 
4 Ken 330
5.Wes 317
6.Brent 291
this was the a-main group
7. Brad 305 in heat race
8.John jr. 284 hot arm
9.Jack 272 
10.Ace 262
11.Howard 253
12.Chris 250
13. John R. 191 NEW RACER :woohoo:

SORRY I MISSED IT LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A FUN TIME 
SEE U NEXT WEEK 
MOE:wave:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

New Rules 

1. Track Stays On


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

New Members Pass Are In 

1. $29.95


----------



## munsonator008

MOE what does the members pass consist of.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*$29.95*



munsonator008 said:


> MOE what does the members pass consist of.


 u get unlimted prac time for a month
8 entrys to races out of 5 class t-jet, g-jet ,g-3 sprint, g-3 box stock nascar, g-3box stock lemans on the buck 

this is a monthy fee for all that. great price if u are here a lot 

1.$3.74 a race not $6.00 :thumbsup:
2.$ 7.48 for two race not $10.00 :woohoo:

sat night great night to us this:wave:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

sat raceing g-jets 3:00 
t-jets 5:00
sprints 6:30
bring it to the track


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*fast night*

:thumbsup:Good night Ms.Lucy they boys are back in town
fast race on the dome G-3 sprint cars 

New track racing rules, puts to guys on record CHASE, BUT Moe still holds record:freak: the way they finished.

1.Andre" 363.6
2.Zack 362.21
3.Jack 299.12
4.John Jr 292.0
5.Andy 236.0
6.Big Moe 161.0 :woohoo: blown right front tire, bent axle, moter up in smoke:woohoo:

Track record 363.21 GREAT JOB GUYS LOTS FUN


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*the kids*

:thumbsup:New young guns SPRINT CAR RACE 

1.jOHN R 182
2.FRANK 177
3.Austin R 147
4.lauren 133

GREAT JOB KIDS :woohoo:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Blessings*

:thumbsup:Merry Christmas to all.
Great time to be with family and friends :wave:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*new racers*

3 new young men in store to night lots fun:thumbsup: they said well be back on sat day:woohoo:


----------



## machspeed68

*Race 12-13-08*

We will open at 10.00am on sat 12-13-08 race @

11:00 G-jets 
12:30 T-jets 
1:30 Sprint car 
Closed @ 3:30 SHARP :wave:

see u on sat 

CHRISTMAS PARTY


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*the points*

:thumbsup: how they are out of the gate ( sprint cars)

1.andre" 565 3 
2.mike r 375 2 
3.zack m 375 2 
4.moe 370 2
5.rick b 370 2
6.jack m 360 2
7.john jr 355 2
8.ken h 355 2
9.ace a 330 2
10.andy 175 1

:thumbsup:this is 32 race season with 8 drops 
still time to get in on the chase for a championship

next points race is 12-13-08 :woohoo:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Look Out*

 NASCAR IN JAN 09:woohoo:


----------



## scottman2007

Hey Guys Since you are doing a box stock nascar in 09,I have a suggestion as well.What about a Box stock Mega G Indy car Class,Have you guys seen these Cars,They are the best Looking Indy cars i have ever seen,They are sweet looking.they Run about $26.So how about a class of these too??what does everyone think about this.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

scottman, would be great we will see what the numbers are on the turn out hope to test the mega g soon have u got some laps with one


----------



## scottman2007

No i just saw these cars,But i want to get one Before the 27th,iam going to be up there that weekend,if I can get my hands on one i would love to make some laps right there at your place,I havent ran HO roundy tracks since i was a kid,If I can get My hands on one B4 the 27th,You know I will let you take it for the first spin.And if you guys are going to do some box stock racing I would like to join you guys and race,But I think in the beginning Ill start out on the Ovals first.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Doors Open At 10:00*

WE WILL OPEN AT 10:00 ON Sat 12-20-08 race at
1. 11.00 

Call for more info 260-316-3093 Andre'


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

A&M Raceway takes 4 to SWMSRA WE WILL POST THE RESULTS IN AM 
SEE U AT THE TRACK


----------



## machspeed68

*G-jet Race*

*
2nd John Jr.
3rd Moe
5th Rick
8th Zack*
:woohoo::woohoo:

WE WILL SEE WHAT THE SUPER STOCK RESULTS ARE IN ABOUT 2 HOURS:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*super stock*



[email protected]&MRACEWAY said:


> A&M Raceway takes 4 to SWMSRA WE WILL POST THE RESULTS IN AM
> SEE U AT THE TRACK


swmsra race was fun:thumbsup: but the men from a&m could not tame the track in the super stock class
the best we could do.

Zack 4th
John 6th
Moe 7th
Rick 8th


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*g- 3 sprint car race pionts*

1.Andre' 745 4 races 
2. Mike 575 3
3.Rick 560 3
4.Moe 555 3 
5. Ken H, 530 3
6. Zack 375 2
7. John Jr. 355 2

next race 12-27-08 see u at the track 
Moe:woohoo:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

See u at the track on Sat doors open at 10:00

close at 7:00

race # 1 @ 11:00 

GET YOUR JAN 09 RACE PASS


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Fun Race*



machspeed68 said:


> We will open at 10.00am on sat 12-13-08 race @
> 
> 11:00 G-jets
> 12:30 T-jets
> 1:30 Sprint car
> Closed @ 3:30 SHARP :wave:
> 
> see u on sat
> 
> CHRISTMAS PARTY


G-jet RACE RESULTS ON 12-13-08

1. Big JOHN BABCOCK 213.06:thumbsup
2.Mike R 210.06
3.ANDRE D 207.042
4.RICK B. 205.25
5.ZACK M 202.47
6.MOE 204.14
7.JOE 200.00
8. JON 198.04
9. CHRIS 187.0
10. HOWARD 175.0


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Open Today*

Open Fri Jan -2-09 @ 3-9pm :wave:

Open Track 
Get Your Race Pass For The Month $ 29.95   Nascar Class G-3 901 Roller :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*New Store Hours In 09*

 TUESDAY 3-9 
THURSDAY 3-9
SAT STORE IS OPEN AT 10:00AM AND WE WILL RACE 

ARE FIRST RACE AT 11:01 T-JETS J/L 
2.RACE G-JETS BETWEEN 12:30 & 1:00 

3.RACE SPRINT CAR OR NASCAR ON THE THUNDERDOME/ OR BUCK TRACK


BRING IT TO THE TRACK AND A FRIEND


SEE YA:wave:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Look Out*

FAST CARS ,FAST LAPS, FAST TRACK , SLOW TO GET THERE BUT WE MADE IT A&M RACEWAY TAKES 4 TO (MICH HOPRA) RACE 
HOW WE FINISHED 

G-JET AM CLASS

1.MOE  
2.JOHN LOPRESTO JR :woohoo:
3.JOHN LOPRESTO SR.
5.ANTHONY LOPPRESTO:dude:
SUPER STOCK FAST CARS 

1.JOHN JR:thumbsup:
2. MOE 
3.JOHN SR
4. ANTHONY LO:dude:

23 RACERS AT THE RACE GREAT FUN
PRO WINNERS 
G-JET 
1.SCOTT ( FAST ) TERRY

S.S. 
1.MIKE (TO FAST) RIENGER 

HOPE TO MAKE THE NEXT ONE.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

See U Sat Day At The Tack 

Doors Open At 10:00 Race At 11:00


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*The Dome*

Sat Day Sprint Car Race 
8 Racers In To Take On The Dome

Race Results
1. Zack 348.32
2.rick 342.31
3.dave Old School Berry. 338.39
4.jenna 325.6
5.moe 322.39
6.andre 317.22
7.derek 258.6
8.colin 248.3:wave:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*New Track Record*

SAT NEWS 

JOHN JR SET NEW TRACK RECORD IN G-JET WITH 197.0 IN 3 MIN HEAT :thumbsup:

ACE ARMY WINS POLE IN T-JET AND TAKES THE WIN :thumbsup:


GREAT JOB TO THOSE GUYS :wave:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*lets race*

tues night brings new familys in to race

great fun was had bye all 

SEE U ON SAT DOORS OPEN AT 10:00 
1. T-JETS 
2. G-JETS :thumbsup:
3. SPRINT CAR 

SPRINT CAR RULE CHANGE 

THE NEW 901 TRACTION MAG ( OK NOW:woohoo


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Race Day We Hope To See U At The Track Bring Boots We Got Snow


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

11o T-jets 
12:30 G-jets
3o Sprints


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Snow But We Got Racers*

Sat Kids Race Results T-JETS


1.ZANE 120  
2.JAZZ 112
3.JON 99
4.TRENT 92
5.DYLAN 89
6.KENT 70 


SAT KIDS G-JETS 

1. JON 127 
2. TRENT 124
3. SKYLER 112
4. DLYAN 100 :thumbsup:

GREAT JOB KIDS HATS OFF TO THE KIDS JUST A SMALL NOTE SKYLER IS 7 YRS OLD AND CAN DRIVE A G JET LIKE THE BIG BOYS AT 12. AND AT ONE POINT WAS IN THE LEAD IN THIS RACE BY 5 LAPS AND HAD A TOUGH RED LANE BUT HE STAYED IN THE HUNT :woohoo:

SEE U ALL AT THE TRACK :wave:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*cold but the heat is on*

 on sale now race pass 
family race pass is on sale $49.95 for feb & $49.95 march :woohoo:

save NOW:thumbsup: 

BRING IT TO THE TRACK 

SALE ENDS 2-1-09


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*2001 van*

:thumbsup:As my need to travel less for work, I am looking to sale my personal auto

2001 ford cargo van 

nice body 
runs great moter rebuild in 08 new tires 
only 6000 miles on eng, good work van great to put small mobile track in flames on van take drag raceing (ha,ha,)
price $7,000 invest take $4,900 call moe for more infor after 2:00 pm @765-541-2266:woohoo:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*h.o. racers in ft wanye*

looking for the ft h.o guys group of ten :thumbsup:


lets here from u are u out there


how about coldwater ,mi are there H.O. RACERS IN TOWN 

BRING IT TO THE TRACK:wave:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Go Raceing*

After raceing at home a&m will take 8 drivers to THE swmsra race at the BIG R SPEEDWAY IN BATTLE CREEK,MI THE HOME OF( Mike Reniger):woohoo:


the battle is sure to be fun with points close and top guys & ladies are raceing close. GOOD LUCK TO ALL RACER ON SAT (SHAKE, HANDS AND LETS GO RACEING BOYS & GIRLS


BRING IT TO THE TRACK:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*what a race*

A&M RACEWAY TAKES 6 TO SWMSRA RACE ON SAT NIGHT

THE BEST WE COULD DO
G-JET

2ND RICK B
3. JOHN JR
5. JOHN SR
9. MOE 
10. ANTHONY 
13. ZACK 

18 RACER IN THIS RACE GREAT FUN

SUPER STOCK

1. ZACK MOFIELD 141.1 :thumbsup:
2. JOHN LOPRESTO SR 140.34 :woohoo:
3. RICK BURNAU 140.27 :woohoo:
4. JOHN LOPRESTO JR 137.39 
5. JEFF S 136.43 
6. MOE 132.54 
7.ANTHONY LOPREST0 130.01 :dude:

12 RACERS IN THIS CLASS 

GREAT FUN CLOSE RACEING GOOD FRIENDS 

SEE AT THE TRACK BRING A FRIEND


----------



## munsonator008

GREAT DRIVING ZACK , WISH I WOULD HAVE BEEN THERE TO SEE THE RACE. Looks like you got a good group there Moe. We all know you would have tore up the g jet race if you would not have broken. See you at the hopra race


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

great fun, I should have not touched my car thought front end was out


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Race On 1-24-09

Doors Open @ 12:30 

Race 1. T-jets
Race 2. G-jets 2.30


Race 3. Sprints 4:00


----------



## machspeed68

*thanks*



munsonator008 said:


> GREAT DRIVING ZACK , WISH I WOULD HAVE BEEN THERE TO SEE THE RACE. Looks like you got a good group there Moe. We all know you would have tore up the g jet race if you would not have broken. See you at the hopra race



Thanks would love to tackle the track agian Sunday but i have to work see you on the 21st at Tom and Amy's


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Hello, Teacher*

Well what can u say about the racing on Sunday Hopra race #5 @ Reniger Raceway
THIS :thumbsup:

Good night Nancy the teacher was out in full force (old school John the TEACHER Babcock) made us take notes with pen and paper.

After finish in the top 3 in the swmsra race just a week before MR. Babcock was back to take it to the track and did it in a fast way after the heat races John B was the number one seed and when a- main power was off he was still at the top GREAT JOB JOHN :woohoo:

AM Super stock the finish

1.John Babcock 144.0 :woohoo:
2.John lopresto jr 142.0 
3.Lonny c 139.0
4. Jeff s 138.0
5. Anthony lopresto 136.0
6. moe 133.0 
7.John lopresto sr 131.0
8. Dwayne m 130.0
9.Austin s 128.0
10. Kyle m 127.0 

Great raceing :wave:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Now The Pro-fessor*

After the am super stock was done,now time for the pros 
and true to his words Mike (pro-fesser)Reniger was ready to take us to college just a week before @ the swmsra race winning only buy 2 sec.Mr Reniger was on a mission trip 

IN THE HEAT RACE MIKE WINS BUY 17 BREAKS OLD TRACK RECORD BY 8
A DASH TO THE PITS BUY GUYS ASKING FOR SUB MARSHALLS SO THEY COULD WORK ON CARS A-MAIN WAS VERY FAST GUYS MADE IMPROVEMENT
BUT THE CLOSES TO MIKE WAS Scott Terry 
the race results

1. Mike R 161.0 :woohoo:
2.Scott T 154.0
3.WALT D 152.0  
4.TOM S 151.0
5. JOHN M 150.0 
6.TIM M 147.0
7. KEN H 141.0 :dude:

Well what a day to learn on how to build cars and SEE a great race 

Thank u to MRS R FOR TWO GREAT MEALS ON TWO RACE WEEKENDS

WE ALL GOT ARE LESSON FROM TWO GREAT FRIENDS , AND I ENJOYED IT SEE U AT THE NEXT RACE 

HOPRA RACE 2-08-09
HOPRA RACE 2-15-09 :thumbsup:
SWMSRA RACE 2-21-09 

March the BIG BUCK SHOOT OUT :woohoo:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*G-jet Race Sunday*

:thumbsup: From out of the detail shop the man with the most team wins @ Dave's H.O. Raceway :woohoo: came back to h.o. racing 2 weeks ago and driving a new class cars it did not take him long to put 3 team cars at the front 
G-Jet race was fast but just one guy to tough to tame in the amateur class
John Lopresto SR took HIS CAR TO THE FRONT ( sponsored by Mofield racing)
and the field was left to fight for second place and they did, it was so close that you could touch cars with one hand. 

Race Results:

1. JOHN LOPRESTO SR 89.0 :thumbsup:
2. Brian c 85..26
3. John Babcock 85.24
4. Jeff S 85.23
5. John Lopresto 83. 0 
6. Anthony Lopresto 81.05
7. Lonny C 81.0 

I was there but car problems had put me way back in the field of 13.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Now The Pro G-jets*

THIS WAS CLOSE RACING AND IT FOUND THE PROS AT A FAST PACE 

WITH GUYS LOOKING FOR MORE SPEED :thumbsup:

Race Results:

1. Scott Terry 94 :thumbsup:
2. Mike R 91.25
3. Steve D 91.15 
4.Tom S 89.0
5.Walt D 87.0 


THIS WAS THE REPORT I GOT 10 DRIVERS IN THIS CLASS :woohoo:


----------



## sturgis

Great race report Moe!

we definitely got "Schooled" Sunday.


Reniger's superstock was phenomenal. He is tough everywhere but at his home track, unbeatable.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*News Flash / TRACK IS SOLD*

THE THUNDERDOME WILL HAVE ITS LAST RACE IN THE STATE OF IND 

THIS SAT NIGHT @7:00 SPRINT CAR :thumbsup: 
BE HERE 

TRACK IS GONE OUT WEST ON Monday moring 

after the race thier well be a drawing for a NEW G-JET:woohoo: IF U RACE U ARE IN THE DRAWING 

MOE 
THANK U AND GOOD NIGHT


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*New Car*

:thumbsup:We will also give a 901 car away on SAT IF U race in the sprint car race u will be in these drawing to.:woohoo:


----------



## machspeed68

*Practice Makes Perfect*

Open track tonight 6-9

see you there:wave:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Last Dance*

Well the last race on the thunderdome was one to remember with a field of 13 drivers and a chance to win two new cars 

THE KIDS 

1. JON 238 
2. TRENT 176
3.DYAN 138
4.KENT 128

Great fun for the kids Jon was on a fast pace and was driving good 

Now the big kids saw some fast hot laps in warm up and the man to beat looked like Rocket RICK But there just maybe a sleeper in the woods Dave Dash Berry was fast and makeing some fast laps in warm ups

A field of 9 sr drivers to QUALIFY 

1.Rick(The Rocket)Burnau 1.808
2.Andre' ( The Giant) 1.815
3.Dave ( Dash) Berry 1.872
4.Moe (Big Dog ) 1.872
5.Jeff (Gutter lane) 1.972
6.John (The kid from the north) 2.015
7.John ( detail shop )sr 2.017
8.Andy (flames) 2.040
9. Howard( to tall) 2.249 hot arm

With the field set,The B-main to run, FAST LAPS IN THE FIRST HEAT SAW THE TOP 2 DRIVERS 2 laps a-part and the father son match was on:woohoo: with sr & jr BUT THE RACE Win goes to(The Kid) John Lopresto Jr bye 4 laps :thumbsup:

A-main saw some GOOD RACING IN THE 2 OPENING HEATS with Rick,Dave,Andre' on track record pace trouble would fall in the Burnau racing camp ( right rear tire.?) THIS PUT RICK DOWN 10 LAPS AND DAVE THE DASH ) BERRY OUT IN FRONT. JUST Two HEATS TO GO AND, JOHN jr in the hopes of the win out of the B-main. NOW WE ALL KNOW THAT (THE ROCKET) WAS NOT GOING TO FLAME OUT WITH NEW TIRES, AND A MATCH SET OF FRONTS, AND SOME (A&M SPEED OIL) IT WAS ON  5 HEATS DOWN AND RICK DOWN ONLY 3 LAPS DAVE AT THE BOTTOM OF THE TRACK(GREEN) ,WITH RICK IN THE MIDDLE LANE (BLUE) THE RACE WOULD COME DOWN TO.:thumbsup:

TWO OLD FRIENDS @ THE TRACK AND JUST AS THE DAYS OF THE PAST @ (MOES RACEWAY) Saw Rick , Dave to the end fight for the win and just as the clock was under 10 sec Dave in to turn one to hard with Rick on his ss RICK AROUND HIM AND TIME WAS OUT 

:thumbsup: ( THE Rocket) takes the last dance on the ( THUNDERDOME)
THE FINISH
1.RICK 341.32
2.DAVE 340.37
3.JOHN JR 323.31
4.ANDRE' 319.31
5. JOHN SR 319.16
6. MOE 304.0 
7. JEFF 297.27
8. ANDY 292.42
9. HOWARD 267.6 

Great fun, THANK u race family, 
Moe


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*open track*

Doors open @ 11:00 :thumbsup:

Doors close @ 6:30 :wave:


----------



## donzi22

My son and I visited this track today and we had so much fun. I thank you all for making us feel welcome and providing my son a car to use to try his hand in raceing. Great place and great people!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:

Peter and Jarrett


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Doors open @11:00 race @ 2:00 :thumbsup:

2-14-09  

Bring your sweetheart, she will love it :woohoo:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*New Things*

We have a few new things on the way for the A&M Raceway 

STOP IN AND SEE US ON SAT YOU CAN SEE WHAT WE ARE WORKING ON :thumbsup:


We WILL RACE THIS Sat 

T-Jets 
G-Jets
:woohoo:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Look out*

New track is on the cutting table and we are making changes to are raceway

Great to have some new race friends stop bye and help us. 


open Sat 12: - 6:00 
t- jets 
g-jets

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*News*

:woohoo:New floor is in and new show case, parts wall up grade coming soon

stop and see us:thumbsup:


----------



## donzi22

any photos?


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*New Name*

Welcome to (The Pit Stop) Featuring Toms Donuts & A&M Raceway :thumbsup:

Stop bye and see us 

Opening MARCH 7 -09 :woohoo:


----------



## dlw

Just saw the AutoFest dates and made hotel reservations (Aug 14-16), so I'll be visiting then....


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Great to have u stop bye we will save u a donut/coffee


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*On the road*

:thumbsup:A&M RACEWAY WELL TAKE 5 TO THE BIG BUCK SHOOTOUT ON SUNDAY

@ THE HOME OF NAT CHAMP WALT DICK FOR MICH HOPRA RACE . 
LETS GO RACING:woohoo:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Done*

:thumbsup:THE DRAG STRIP IS OPEN FOR ALL U DRAG RACERS TO COME IN on Sat to make all the passes u wish :woohoo: 

Doors open @ 10:00 :wave:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Help, Looking For Some Basic Rules For Drag Racing 

T- Jet
Tyco 
G-plus 
Open Class


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Lets go racing*

The (Big Buck Shootout) is here could not sleep ready to go racing. Cars are cleaned, box is packed and we leave @ 5:00 am to drive to the race :thumbsup:WE NOW HAVE 6 A&M Raceway drivers going:woohoo:


----------



## tbolt

Moe, Hear are Some Basic Rules For Drag Racing that we use at T.S.S. Hobbies. http://hodra.org/wordpress/?page_id=109


----------



## SuperFist

Moe,
I have 2 H.O.D.R.A (P/D) class cars that I'd like to test.
Just need to find a day when I can show up when I'm not racing at Dave's H.O. Raceway.

At Dave's this season we race on the Scorpion Buck track and the oval, so I'm there till 7.

__________________


----------



## UtahUtes1923

Dave's H.O. Raceway? Isn't that there in Pittsburgh, Michigan or something of the like? I remember racing there when John Young and Marty Hall raced there. What kind of turn-out does Dave get these days?


----------



## 00'HO

*Dave's Raceway*



UtahUtes1923 said:


> Dave's H.O. Raceway? Isn't that there in Pittsburgh, Michigan or something of the like? I remember racing there when John Young and Marty Hall raced there. What kind of turn-out does Dave get these days?


Dave's Raceway - Pittsford, Michigan since 1990 http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Daves turn outs are GREAT HE has a great group GUYS that race mod t-jets 
place is always full


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Super just drive down here on a THURSDAY AFTERNOON and let me know i can open the track for u @ 2:00 
call or e-mail


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Great To Be In The Hunt*

:thumbsup:The Big Buckshoot Out AND and i fell like i got shot in the (hand) JOHN JR (foot) JOHN SR ( leg) ANTHONY AND did not get a GOOD LUCK kiss from the ladies but someone did and it worked in the super stock class ANTHONY was on fire and did not stop to see who was wacthing him burn until the race was over and i was GLAD TO BE IN THE TAIL END OF HIS FLAMES TO GET 4TH PLACE  GReat racing guys and they say that u guys are not ( pros) the laps that u ran are more than 80% better than some of the pro :woohoo:

S.S. FINISH
1. ANTHONY LOPRESTO 211.
2. JOHN JR LOPRESTO 208
3. JOHN SR LOPRESTO 204
4. MOE 197

G-JET Finish
(THE GREATS CAR IN 40 YEARS)
1. JOHN JR 133
2.JOHN SR 129
3. ANTHONY 128
4. MOE 127

hats off to my good friend Rick the Rocket who just had bad luck all day but was right there to help and cher us all on to PUT A&M Raceway drive in the Top 4 




TEAM LOPRESTO TAKES 1,2,3, IN BOTH CLASS 

Moe 4th


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Drag racing*

Sat night drag racing @ 8PM UNTIL WE ARE DONE :woohoo:
THIS well be a time of fun to see what u got. COST $3.00 FOR 3 HRS OF FUN, :wave:

We may just run a bracket drag to see what u got 
bring it we will drag it


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

LETS DRAG RACE

WHO CAN HIT A PERFECT LITE 
TRACK RECORD 0.0006 

Bring it


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

New track on the loading dock in ft wayne hope to pick up TODAY


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*New track*

:thumbsup: New TKO track in the raceway 4 lanes / banked 20" degrees :tongue:

56 running feet, looks fast. hope to be set up and running this week.


----------



## donzi22

I was at A&M Saturday watching the two technicians installing the new track and it looks like the ticket. I am sure many that run this new track will be impressed!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Sorry i mis ha donzi 
(Moe)


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Full team racing*

:thumbsup:A&M RACEWAY takes 2 to SWMSRA RACE #8 

G-jet the best car in 40 years 

1.MOE 44.98

4. Zack 44.28
GREAT racing

S.S. CLASS 
1. JEFF 78
2. MOE 77
3. ZACK 75 

NOT BAD for the boys on the road ( 2hrs 45m)

We was not able to take are full race team of Rick Burnau, John Badcock, John Sr, John Jr, and Anthony Lopresto,and the good luck kiss :tongue: before the race
I just might have won that super stock race (ANTHONY):wave:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Sat doors open @ 10:00


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*New Track*

:wave:WE HAVE MADE IT TO TURN 4 ON ARE NEW TRACK THIS TRACK IS GOING TO BE FAST WE ARE PUTTING A LOT OF TIME IN IT TO MAKE IT CLOSE TO PERFECT :thumbsup:

HOPE TO HAVE IT RUNNING NEXT SAT NIGHT


----------



## tjettim

Hey Moe-Email me a drag strip squedule
and some rules. [email protected]


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

on the way tim


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

You Like Your Cars Fast Test Them On Are New Tko Track. 

Open To Run On 4-4- 09 Doors Open @ 10:00

Bring It On


----------



## scottman2007

Hey Moe can you post the Drag Strip shedule and maybe some pictures of it,please.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

DRAG STRIP IS OPEN ON Sat nights pictures next week


----------



## scottman2007

Where re the drag strip pictures you guys ,really want to see it.


----------

